# Rev. Kensho Furuya



## pstarr (Mar 21, 2007)

I am advised that Reverend Kensho Furuya, a fine aikido teacher and author of the book, "Kodo" succumbed to a post-class heart attack and was unresponsive to CPR.

The martial arts community has suffered a terrible loss.  My condolences to his students and all those who loved him.  He'll be missed-


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2007)

......

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 21, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## donald (Mar 21, 2007)

Is this the Furuya Sensei? Long time Aikidoist, and subject of magazine,and television articles? He seemed to be a very gifted martial artist. I hope he is at peace... May The Lord Jesus bless all those concerned. In all of their needs...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## MJS (Mar 21, 2007)

.:asian:


----------



## Carol (Mar 21, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## green meanie (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh no. Damn, I really dug him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











RIP :asian:


----------

